# Playlist with different Gorecki Works Most of Which are Religious



## regenmusic

At first looking on YouTube I kept finding Symphony 3 over and over and didn't seem to find many other works so I went about creating a playlist of all the different Gorecki works I could find. If you find any others not on the list please tell us.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSy5RdStL1ujQb5wOloZAVacPTecDdw74


----------

